# Bree's baby pictures! (***new pics***)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are some pictures of Bree and her doelings. They are both polled and both have BRIGHT blue eyes.  They are still wet and have goo on them in these pictures so I will update with clean pictures tomorrow!!! 

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
http://www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Bree's baby pictures! :- )*

Aw! Congratulations-they are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bree's baby pictures! :- )*

Momma is gorgeous and her babies are adorable....you should be very proud... :lovey: :greengrin:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Bree's baby pictures! :- )*

congrats on the two adorable doelings!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bree's baby pictures! :- )*

ADORABLE!!! Bree did a wonderful job!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Bree's baby pictures! :- )*

soooooo cute


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Bree's baby pictures! :- )*

Adorable! Congrats on the healthy :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Bree's baby pictures! :- )*

Very Cute Jess!

I just love them! Congrats and post more pics. I would love to see the color they will turn.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Bree's baby pictures! :- )*

A big congrats on the new lil' bundles! So precious!

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are the girls at 1 day old. :lovey:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh geesh...what little cuties!! :lovey: I am really missing babies right now...won't have any until March! :sigh:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well. I really like them! Congrats.

Jess, you should start a mailing list of people who have gotten goats from you etc. Sending those to some folks might get them sold fast. I know I would if you were closer. These two are lookers.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

OMG! They are cutie pies!!! Seeing all the new babies makes me sad that I waited until the girls would have March babies. March seems like forever away! Congrats, they are adorable!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

OMGosh! Are they adorable or what? 
Blue eyes on goats used to freak me out, but those cutie pies are something else! Congrats again


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

How cute! I love them! Bree did an awesome job! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love them........  :greengrin:


----------

